# VB6 Form immer im Vordergrund



## nicok (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi

Ich möchte das meine Form immer im Vordergrund ist...

Wie ist das möglich ?


----------



## Nirraven (17. Oktober 2006)

Die Frage hatten wir doch schonmal von dir.
Dann verweise ich heute mal auf das


----------

